# USC SCA 2021 - Interview Process



## ShereanJ

Hi everyone 

Happy New Year

I received an e-mail today about the interview process this weekend. Has anyone else received theirs?

For alumni do you have any advice on what to prepare for as far as questions goes? 

If anyone wants to ban together to practice over the next few days I'm open 

Have a great day


----------



## lucychoi97

Congrats!!! May I ask what discipline? Is it the film production program?


----------



## Robin Fang

Hey everyone, 

I'll have the interview process this weekend. 

The whole process seems to be confusing. Does everybody have any idea about how to prepare for it or know about any questions would be asked?

I am very glad to meet anyone who may help me.

Good luck everybody.


----------



## Chris W

Here are some helpful articles on the site that may help:














 9 Important Tips for your Film School Interview


					Got your film school interview coming up? The application and admission process for a competitive film school program can be overwhelming; our forums provide tons of experience from members spread out over the years on how their interview went, the questions they asked, and, in hindsight, the...
				


FilmSchool.org
Dec 14, 2019
Category: Applying to Film School



















 Film School Interview Questions


					This is a list of ACTUAL interview questions reported from posts from our members from the thousands of posts over the years on these boards. Please leave a reply in the discussion thread with any that you've had and I'll update the article.

Also WEAR NICE CLOTHES TO YOUR INTERVIEW - as an AFI...
				


Chris W
Sep 15, 2016
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## ShereanJ

lucychoi97 said:


> Congrats!!! May I ask what discipline? Is it the film production program?


Yes it's the film and television production program. Did you apply this semester ?


----------



## cgold

Robin Fang said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'll have the interview process this weekend.
> 
> The whole process seems to be confusing. Does everybody have any idea about how to prepare for it or know about any questions would be asked?
> 
> I am very glad to meet anyone who may help me.
> 
> Good luck everybody.


Congrats and good luck! Are you applying for the film production MFA?


----------



## ShereanJ

Robin Fang said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'll have the interview process this weekend.
> 
> The whole process seems to be confusing. Does everybody have any idea about how to prepare for it or know about any questions would be asked?
> 
> I am very glad to meet anyone who may help me.
> 
> Good luck everybody.


Hi Robin do you want to maybe chat about it? Mines is Sunday when is yours?


----------



## ShereanJ

Chris W said:


> Here are some helpful articles on the site that may help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Important Tips for your Film School Interview
> 
> 
> Got your film school interview coming up? The application and admission process for a competitive film school program can be overwhelming; our forums provide tons of experience from members spread out over the years on how their interview went, the questions they asked, and, in hindsight, the...
> 
> 
> 
> FilmSchool.org
> Dec 14, 2019
> Category: Applying to Film School
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Film School Interview Questions
> 
> 
> This is a list of ACTUAL interview questions reported from posts from our members from the thousands of posts over the years on these boards. Please leave a reply in the discussion thread with any that you've had and I'll update the article.
> 
> Also WEAR NICE CLOTHES TO YOUR INTERVIEW - as an AFI...
> 
> 
> 
> Chris W
> Sep 15, 2016
> Category: Applying to Film School


Thanks Chris !


----------



## Cy98

When I attended a seminar held by the AACS, one student said to always think of a question to ask a professor, because when he was in the interview process, he said he was totally unprepared when a teacher asked him if he had any questions.


----------



## lucychoi97

ShereanJ said:


> Yes it's the film and television production program. Did you apply this semester ?


No I applied to the writing for screen and tv discipline. Good luck on your interview! You got this!!


----------



## Asar

For both Sherean and Robin,

I read a piece or someone's advice somewhere that was geared towards the entire application process. He/She/They said that they approached each piece as a way to tell something different about themselves that couldn't be found anywhere else in the application. How is this useful for the interview? Well, the interviewer will certainly ask you about parts of your application so try to expand upon what they've already read/watched. If they ask about your film/photo submission, that's your chance to give them some info that you weren't able to include in the submission.

My interviewer was very relaxed, it was like a casual conversation, but not all interviewers are built the same. Also, listen to how and what they ask about. For example, if I'm the interviewer and I say "I really enjoyed your film submission. Could you tell me more about how you shot it?" Well, what sticks out is that they enjoyed it. So after you're done answering the question maybe ask them what part of it was most enjoyable for them? This creates a nice little dialogue if you're interviewer is up to it and gives you a bit of time before having to come up with an answer to the next question. I think having a dialogue with an interviewer adds to the connection, memorability.

Lastly, I sent a follow-up email the same day thanking them for their time and also making references to what we talked about such as thanking them for letting me explain such and such or that I was glad that they enjoyed such and such. I ended it by saying that I will hopefully be able to thank them in person one day. Although they say the interview isn't a guarantee of acceptance I think being grateful that someone even wants to spend a little extra time speaking with you should be shown in your enthusiasm for the interview and appreciation for the interviewer.

(Bonus: Further down the line when I did get accepted I also sent a final email again, thanking them and letting them know that I was accepted)

Hope any of this helps. I think the biggest thing that I liked about mine was that it was a dialogue. We just chatted.


----------



## ShereanJ

Asar said:


> For both Sherean and Robin,
> 
> I read a piece or someone's advice somewhere that was geared towards the entire application process. He/She/They said that they approached each piece as a way to tell something different about themselves that couldn't be found anywhere else in the application. How is this useful for the interview? Well, the interviewer will certainly ask you about parts of your application so try to expand upon what they've already read/watched. If they ask about your film/photo submission, that's your chance to give them some info that you weren't able to include in the submission.
> 
> My interviewer was very relaxed, it was like a casual conversation, but not all interviewers are built the same. Also, listen to how and what they ask about. For example, if I'm the interviewer and I say "I really enjoyed your film submission. Could you tell me more about how you shot it?" Well, what sticks out is that they enjoyed it. So after you're done answering the question maybe ask them what part of it was most enjoyable for them? This creates a nice little dialogue if you're interviewer is up to it and gives you a bit of time before having to come up with an answer to the next question. I think having a dialogue with an interviewer adds to the connection, memorability.
> 
> Lastly, I sent a follow-up email the same day thanking them for their time and also making references to what we talked about such as thanking them for letting me explain such and such or that I was glad that they enjoyed such and such. I ended it by saying that I will hopefully be able to thank them in person one day. Although they say the interview isn't a guarantee of acceptance I think being grateful that someone even wants to spend a little extra time speaking with you should be shown in your enthusiasm for the interview and appreciation for the interviewer.
> 
> (Bonus: Further down the line when I did get accepted I also sent a final email again, thanking them and letting them know that I was accepted)
> 
> Hope any of this helps. I think the biggest thing that I liked about mine was that it was a dialogue. We just chatted.


Thank you so much this helps so much !!


----------



## Robin Fang

cgold said:


> Congrats and good luck! Are you applying for the film production MFA?


Thanks! Yeah I'm applying for that.


----------



## Robin Fang

ShereanJ said:


> Hi Robin do you want to maybe chat about it? Mines is Sunday when is yours?


Sure enough, mine is Friday, a little earlier.


----------



## Robin Fang

Asar said:


> For both Sherean and Robin,
> 
> I read a piece or someone's advice somewhere that was geared towards the entire application process. He/She/They said that they approached each piece as a way to tell something different about themselves that couldn't be found anywhere else in the application. How is this useful for the interview? Well, the interviewer will certainly ask you about parts of your application so try to expand upon what they've already read/watched. If they ask about your film/photo submission, that's your chance to give them some info that you weren't able to include in the submission.
> 
> My interviewer was very relaxed, it was like a casual conversation, but not all interviewers are built the same. Also, listen to how and what they ask about. For example, if I'm the interviewer and I say "I really enjoyed your film submission. Could you tell me more about how you shot it?" Well, what sticks out is that they enjoyed it. So after you're done answering the question maybe ask them what part of it was most enjoyable for them? This creates a nice little dialogue if you're interviewer is up to it and gives you a bit of time before having to come up with an answer to the next question. I think having a dialogue with an interviewer adds to the connection, memorability.
> 
> Lastly, I sent a follow-up email the same day thanking them for their time and also making references to what we talked about such as thanking them for letting me explain such and such or that I was glad that they enjoyed such and such. I ended it by saying that I will hopefully be able to thank them in person one day. Although they say the interview isn't a guarantee of acceptance I think being grateful that someone even wants to spend a little extra time speaking with you should be shown in your enthusiasm for the interview and appreciation for the interviewer.
> 
> (Bonus: Further down the line when I did get accepted I also sent a final email again, thanking them and letting them know that I was accepted)
> 
> Hope any of this helps. I think the biggest thing that I liked about mine was that it was a dialogue. We just chatted.


Thanks a lot! This is pretty helpful.


----------



## ShereanJ

Robin Fang said:


> Sure enough, mine is Friday, a little earlier.


Okay DM me we can talk tomorrow if you want on FT


----------



## Robin Fang

ShereanJ said:


> Okay DM me we can talk tomorrow if you want on FT


okay


----------



## ShereanJ

Asar said:


> For both Sherean and Robin,
> 
> I read a piece or someone's advice somewhere that was geared towards the entire application process. He/She/They said that they approached each piece as a way to tell something different about themselves that couldn't be found anywhere else in the application. How is this useful for the interview? Well, the interviewer will certainly ask you about parts of your application so try to expand upon what they've already read/watched. If they ask about your film/photo submission, that's your chance to give them some info that you weren't able to include in the submission.
> 
> My interviewer was very relaxed, it was like a casual conversation, but not all interviewers are built the same. Also, listen to how and what they ask about. For example, if I'm the interviewer and I say "I really enjoyed your film submission. Could you tell me more about how you shot it?" Well, what sticks out is that they enjoyed it. So after you're done answering the question maybe ask them what part of it was most enjoyable for them? This creates a nice little dialogue if you're interviewer is up to it and gives you a bit of time before having to come up with an answer to the next question. I think having a dialogue with an interviewer adds to the connection, memorability.
> 
> Lastly, I sent a follow-up email the same day thanking them for their time and also making references to what we talked about such as thanking them for letting me explain such and such or that I was glad that they enjoyed such and such. I ended it by saying that I will hopefully be able to thank them in person one day. Although they say the interview isn't a guarantee of acceptance I think being grateful that someone even wants to spend a little extra time speaking with you should be shown in your enthusiasm for the interview and appreciation for the interviewer.
> 
> (Bonus: Further down the line when I did get accepted I also sent a final email again, thanking them and letting them know that I was accepted)
> 
> Hope any of this helps. I think the biggest thing that I liked about mine was that it was a dialogue. We just chatted.





Asar said:


> For both Sherean and Robin,
> 
> I read a piece or someone's advice somewhere that was geared towards the entire application process. He/She/They said that they approached each piece as a way to tell something different about themselves that couldn't be found anywhere else in the application. How is this useful for the interview? Well, the interviewer will certainly ask you about parts of your application so try to expand upon what they've already read/watched. If they ask about your film/photo submission, that's your chance to give them some info that you weren't able to include in the submission.
> 
> My interviewer was very relaxed, it was like a casual conversation, but not all interviewers are built the same. Also, listen to how and what they ask about. For example, if I'm the interviewer and I say "I really enjoyed your film submission. Could you tell me more about how you shot it?" Well, what sticks out is that they enjoyed it. So after you're done answering the question maybe ask them what part of it was most enjoyable for them? This creates a nice little dialogue if you're interviewer is up to it and gives you a bit of time before having to come up with an answer to the next question. I think having a dialogue with an interviewer adds to the connection, memorability.
> 
> Lastly, I sent a follow-up email the same day thanking them for their time and also making references to what we talked about such as thanking them for letting me explain such and such or that I was glad that they enjoyed such and such. I ended it by saying that I will hopefully be able to thank them in person one day. Although they say the interview isn't a guarantee of acceptance I think being grateful that someone even wants to spend a little extra time speaking with you should be shown in your enthusiasm for the interview and appreciation for the interviewer.
> 
> (Bonus: Further down the line when I did get accepted I also sent a final email again, thanking them and letting them know that I was accepted)
> 
> Hope any of this helps. I think the biggest thing that I liked about mine was that it was a dialogue. We just chatted.


Last question : Clothes for the interview ? Suggestions ? Thanks


----------



## Asar

ShereanJ said:


> Last question : Clothes for the interview ? Suggestions ? Thanks


So I wore my Navy uniform although it was my day off lol It was an easy option for me, didn't have to iron anything. Although I'm pretty sure your interviewer will be casually dressed these are older individuals so their casual maybe won't be a t-shirt lol so I'd say a nice top will suffice. But I could imagine that as long as you don't look like you've been through hell and back or don't have anything on that's distracting, obscene, or in poor taste, they won't pay too much mind to what you're wearing.


----------



## CJR

Do you think if we haven't heard anything we should be pretty worried? Does anyone know if they do interviews all at once or its rolling? Congrats you guys btw!!!!!


----------



## ShereanJ

Hi everyone 

Happy New Year

I received an e-mail today about the interview process this weekend. Has anyone else received theirs?

For alumni do you have any advice on what to prepare for as far as questions goes? 

If anyone wants to ban together to practice over the next few days I'm open 

Have a great day


----------



## CJR

Also follow up -- if you feel comfortable sharing, how many views did your videos get? I have just 2 on my film and 3 on my self-introduction, a little worried that it isn't a good sign.


----------



## nycactor7467

I get the impression that they’re rolling, so it’s possible more interview requests could go out in the next few weeks. Also, I only had 1 view each on my visual submission and intro video before being asked to interview, so I’d take those views with a grain of salt!


----------



## meep

Has anyone done their interview yet? I have mine tomorrow and am a bit anxious.


----------



## trg

abo said:


> Has anyone done their interview yet? I have mine tomorrow and am a bit anxious.


When did you get your interview? I haven't gotten mine. very anxious.😭


----------



## CJR

nycactor7467 said:


> I get the impression that they’re rolling, so it’s possible more interview requests could go out in the next few weeks. Also, I only had 1 view each on my visual submission and intro video before being asked to interview, so I’d take those views with a grain of salt!


Ahh thank you so much for your reply!! This makes me feel so much better & wishing you & everyone else here best of luck thru the process!!! The waiting/ not knowing is the hardest part


----------



## CJR

nycactor7467 said:


> I get the impression that they’re rolling, so it’s possible more interview requests could go out in the next few weeks. Also, I only had 1 view each on my visual submission and intro video before being asked to interview, so I’d take those views with a grain of salt!


Thank you so much for this reply - this makes me feel a lot better & wishing you & everyone here best of luck thru this process. Waiting/ not knowing is the hardest part but sending good vibes to everyone on their interviews and during everything in between!!


----------



## JHD

Has anyone who applied to the Stark program had their interview yet?


----------



## Cody Young

JHD said:


> Has anyone who applied to the Stark program had their interview yet?


I haven’t heard anything yet from Stark and at least according to the Stark thread, I don’t think anyone else has either


----------



## JHD

Cody Young said:


> I haven’t heard anything yet from Stark and at least according to the Stark thread, I don’t think anyone else has either


Just thought I’d ask in here just in case. Maybe they’ll start going out this coming week?


----------



## ShereanJ

CJR said:


> Do you think if we haven't heard anything we should be pretty worried? Does anyone know if they do interviews all at once or its rolling? Congrats you guys btw!!!!!


I don't know could be separated by a program. I know all final decisions are made by March. I might be delusional but I heard some students don't get interviews they just get accepted. Definitely don't worry


----------



## WhaJin

CJR said:


> Do you think if we haven't heard anything we should be pretty worried? Does anyone know if they do interviews all at once or its rolling? Congrats you guys btw!!!!!


Wonder if there's a chance of getting accepted without having an interview!


----------



## Chris W

kdi0408 said:


> Wonder if there's a chance of getting accepted without having an interview!


Yes. There are a ton accepted without interview in our application database and if you read our interview with USC Admissions they say it's not required.














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## WhaJin

Chris W said:


> Yes. There are a ton accepted without interview in our application database and if you read our interview with USC Admissions they say it's not required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member
> 
> 
> Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
> 
> 
> 
> Svaja Paka
> Mar 5, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.00 star(s)
> 
> 
> 6 ratings
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: 5
> Reviews: 4
> Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


Thank you for your response!

Do AFI, NYU do interviews? Or, the interview is not required for those schools too?


----------



## Chris W

Not sure.... But look at past threads and browse last year's applications for those schools.

You can sort by school and accepted status.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				

















 How to use the Film School Application Database & Tracker


					Thanks to our many members, the FilmSchool.org Application Database and Tracker consists of over 2,900 applications that date back to 2015, making it one of the most advantageous tools on the website. Its basic function is to track film schools’ rates of acceptance, minimum GPAs, and decision...
				


FilmSchool.org
Feb 11, 2020








4.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: FilmSchool.org Guides


----------



## JHD

Chris W said:


> Yes. There are a ton accepted without interview in our application database and if you read our interview with USC Admissions they say it's not required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member
> 
> 
> Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
> 
> 
> 
> Svaja Paka
> Mar 5, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.00 star(s)
> 
> 
> 6 ratings
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: 5
> Reviews: 4
> Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


I wonder if this applies to the Stark program as well, cause the website makes it seem like the interview is mandatory but it would be kind of a relief if it isn't


----------



## JHD

Chris W said:


> Yes. There are a ton accepted without interview in our application database and if you read our interview with USC Admissions they say it's not required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member
> 
> 
> Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
> 
> 
> 
> Svaja Paka
> Mar 5, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.00 star(s)
> 
> 
> 6 ratings
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: 5
> Reviews: 4
> Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


Just re-checked the website and realized it never states that interviews are mandatory for acceptance! This is kind of great news!


----------



## nycactor7467

Those of you who have already had your interview, do you mind sharing how it went?


----------



## Cy98

nycactor7467 said:


> Those of you who have already had your interview, do you mind sharing how it went?


It went well for me. The interview felt more like a conversation, and I got the sense that the faculty really do a great job spending time reviewing applications in a detailed way.


----------



## ShereanJ

Cy98 said:


> It went well for me. The interview felt more like a conversation, and I got the sense that the faculty really do a great job spending time reviewing applications in a detailed way.


----------



## Just Tommy

JHD said:


> Has anyone who applied to the Stark program had their interview yet?


I checked the last 3-4 years in the application tracker, specifically for Stark, and they seem to get back to most "accepted" applicants in the last week of Jan and/or first week of Feb, so my guess is that Stark will most likely reach out between 1/25 and 2/5.


----------



## ShereanJ

Hi everyone 

Happy New Year

I received an e-mail today about the interview process this weekend. Has anyone else received theirs?

For alumni do you have any advice on what to prepare for as far as questions goes? 

If anyone wants to ban together to practice over the next few days I'm open 

Have a great day


----------



## cheeeese3cake

CJR said:


> Do you think if we haven't heard anything we should be pretty worried? Does anyone know if they do interviews all at once or its rolling? Congrats you guys btw!!!!!


USC Film & TV Production MFA Fall 2021 Applicants Unite!

based on this page, it seems to be rolling. i haven't heard back anything yet and i am super anxious


----------



## ShereanJ

abo said:


> Has anyone done their interview yet? I have mine tomorrow and am a bit anxious.


How did the interview go ?


----------



## Luke Canavan

Has anyone who applied for the John Wells Division of Writing for Screen & Television either had or scheduled an interview yet?


----------



## dddwwwiii

Feeling anxious waiting for the interview. Checking my email all the time lol


----------



## Abbey Normal

Luke Canavan said:


> Has anyone who applied for the John Wells Division of Writing for Screen & Television either had or scheduled an interview yet?


Hey. Yes, I applied to the MFA Screen and TV program. Notifications won't go out till the third week of February according to those that applied last year. There's a thread for this year (see below). Apparently, there are no interviews for this program so it's either you're accepted into the program or not. Guess we won't find out for another month.






						USC MFA Writing for Screen & Television (Screenwriting) 2021
					

Hello! I didn't see a thread for USC's MFA Writing for Screen & Television, so I figured I'd start one. How many of you are planning to apply, or have already applied? How are we feeling about the essays, challenge scenes, and 10-page writing sample?  Personally, I feel like my essays are in...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Luke Canavan

Abbey Normal said:


> Hey. Yes, I applied to the MFA Screen and TV program. Notifications won't go out till the third week of February according to those that applied last year. There's a thread for this year (see below). Apparently, there are no interviews for this program so it's either you're accepted into the program or not. Guess we won't find out for another month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USC MFA Writing for Screen & Television (Screenwriting) 2021
> 
> 
> Hello! I didn't see a thread for USC's MFA Writing for Screen & Television, so I figured I'd start one. How many of you are planning to apply, or have already applied? How are we feeling about the essays, challenge scenes, and 10-page writing sample?  Personally, I feel like my essays are in...
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


Excellent! Thanks so much. Best of luck!


----------



## Chris W

For those that are attending now... Are you interested in being interviewed for an article on our site? It'll be a great help to current and future applicants. 






						Current Film School Students: Would you like to be interviewed for an article on the site?
					

Do you currently attend a BA/BFA or MA/MFA film program? Do you want to share the highs and lows of your film school experience with thousands of other community members? Reply to this thread OR direct message me to be added to our interview list!   Please check out our student interview series...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

